# Uber refuses to pay guaranteed bonuses to drivers



## Danielle (Nov 6, 2014)

*Summary: *
During the Lollapalooza weekend in Chicago (August 1-3), Uber was offering its drivers a guaranteed rate of $50/hour provided that drivers were logged in for at least 8 hours between 8PM-12AM during one of those days. I was logged in from 8PM-12AM on August 1, and from 8PM-12AM on August 3. However, instead of receiving the promised $400 payout, I only received $140.17. Uber has refused to pay me the remaining $259.86, stating at first that I "did not meet the required hours". After repeatedly asking for more specifics, I was told that I was 15 minutes short of the 8-hour minimum. I explained that I was logged in for all eight of those hours, and asked for what specific times their system had me as being logged out. Uber refused to provide this information, stating that this was "confidential".

*Request: *
I would like to hear from any current or former Uber drivers who were promised a guaranteed hourly rate, but have not received payment, or have received payment only after having contacting Uber several times on the issue. This can be regarding any promised bonus, hourly guarantee, or any other guarantee made by Uber in which Uber did not pay what was promised, or only paid out after repeated inquiries. I am particularly interested in drivers who would be willing to talk to reporters, as I am planning on taking my story and the story of others to various media outlets.

*Details: *
I have been an Uber partner since May 30, when I was recruited as a Lyft mentor. On July 30 of this year, I received a message from Uber offering a $50/hour guarantee for working during the peak hours of the Lollapalooza festival weekend in Chicago. I completed the online form on the Lollapalooza Incentive Signup Page, and I signed up for the Friday evening and Sunday evening shifts.

The requirements for receiving the guarantee were stated as being the following: 1) drive 8 of 12 hours festival hours during Friday evening (8PM-12AM), Saturday evening (8PM-12AM), or Sunday evening (8PM-12AM); 2) maintain an acceptance rate of at least 80%; 3) maintain a rating of 4.7 or higher, and; 4) be online to receive requests in a specified territory specified as within the area south of Irving Park, east of Western Ave., and north of 18th St.

I fulfilled all of the above requirements. Specifically, I worked from 8PM to 12:10AM on Friday, August 1, and from 8PM to 12:15AM on Sunday, August 3, thus meeting the minimum requirements of working 8 of the 12 required hours. In addition, I also maintained a 100% acceptance rate, a rating above 4.7, and a location within the specified territory. However, instead of being paid the promised guarantee of $400, I was paid $140.17.

When I inquired to Uber support regarding this discrepancy, I was told that I didn't meet the minimum requirements. When I asked for specifics with regard to what requirements were not met, I was informed that the system is "completely automated", and that "something in the minimums weren't met." After two additional inquiries, I was finally given more specifics, namely that I was "under the hour requirements". I then attempted to reach out to Aimee Katz, a Midwest Community Manager with whom I had previously corresponded regarding a separate issue, with the hope that she could resolve this issue. I instead received a response from a Driver Operations manager by the name of "Jessica", stating, "Yu (sic) did not meet the minimum hour requirement for that promotion." I responded by stating that I indeed was logged in for the required hours, and I asked for specific details as to what hours they had recorded. I was again met with another general response stating that the hours were calculated "exactly", and that I "did not meet the required hours". I once again asked for specific details, and I was again given the same response: "You were not online enough hours, we monitor this exactly."

Unfortunately, I am not the only Uber partner who has not been paid the promised rate for the festival weekend. Another driver, who is also a Lyft mentor, was also not paid the guaranteed rate, and only after repeated inquiries did he finally received the guaranteed payment. This is evidence that the system Uber had set up for calculating the guaranteed rate was not accurate, as Uber recognized the error made with this driver and processed the payment accordingly. However, after repeated inquiries, Uber has flatly refused to budge.

I sent a certified letter on August 31 to the General Manager of Uber Chicago, Chris Taylor, explaining the situation described above and requesting payment. After several weeks of waiting with no response, I finally decided to go public with my story, and began to use Twitter to pressure Uber into responding.

I was then called by an Uber representative, who claimed that I did not meet the hour requirement for the guarantee. When I pressed her for details, she finally told me that I was 15 minutes shy of the hourly requirement. Given that I had been logged in from 8-12 on Friday and 8-12 on Sunday, thus meeting the required 8-hour minimum, I asked her to provide me with specific details regarding when their system had me as being logged out, but she refused to provide this information, stating that it was "confidential".

I find this very disturbing, as this leaves me and other drivers with no recourse when a dispute arises over guaranteed hourly payments. This is why I am seeking other drivers who have had similar issues to contact me so that I show a pattern of such behavior on the part of Uber. My interest is less about the money and more about holding Uber accountable for the promises it makes to its drivers.

Thanks in advance,
Danielle
Twitter: @crazychkn25


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

U been gamed. Happend to alot of us


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Make up an invoice for the amount due and send it to Uber. Be sure to state that interest is payable on unpaid balances due. I suggest 10% per annum.

When you eventually quit, whenever that is, if they still have not settled, calculate the amount due with interest and send them a final invoice. If that goes unpaid, take them to small claims court. You'll get your money, eventually. They would almost certainly settle as soon as they receive the court summons.

They already paid me the missing guarantee they owed... I would have loved to sue them.


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> When you eventually quit, whenever that is, if they still have not settled, calculate the amount due with interest and send them a final invoice.


Why would a driver have to quit in order to send Uber this invoice and/or sue them?



elelegido said:


> If that goes unpaid, take them to small claims court. You'll get your money, eventually. They would almost certainly settle as soon as they receive the court summons.


Do you or anyone else know of a driver who has successfully sued Uber over unpaid bonuses or guarantees?



elelegido said:


> Make up an invoice for the amount due and send it to Uber. Be sure to state that interest is payable on unpaid balances due. I suggest 10% per annum.
> 
> When you eventually quit, whenever that is, if they still have not settled, calculate the amount due with interest and send them a final invoice. If that goes unpaid, take them to small claims court. You'll get your money, eventually. They would almost certainly settle as soon as they receive the court summons.
> 
> They already paid me the missing guarantee they owed... I would have loved to sue them.


What city do/did you drive in, and how did you go about getting Uber to pay up?


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

Heni Kaufusi said:


> U been gamed. Happend to alot of us


I believe Danielle is trying to get specifics, so as many details as you can provide, the better.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

They always find away to screw you out of it...


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

Again, Danielle is looking for specifics here, so please provide details!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> Why would a driver have to quit in order to send Uber this invoice and/or sue them?


The first invoice is sent after they refuse to pay / ignore for the first time. The point of sending the invoice is because, if you are going to sue, you have to demonstrate that you have formally billed them. You can of course sue after say, 10 days of sending the first invoice. But you may want to continue to work for Uber. If you do sue and still expect to work for Uber while you do this, your results may vary. Expect being fired to form part of your immediate future.

Alternatively, you may just send the first invoice to set the interest meter running, and continue to work for them for 6, 12 months, or whatever. Then when you leave, send the final invoice with all interest included before you sue. They can't fire you because you already quit.



> Do you or anyone else know of a driver who has successfully sued Uber over unpaid bonuses or guarantees?


 No, but I would _very_ much enjoy being the first.



> What city do/did you drive in, and how did you go about getting Uber to pay up?


 Repetition, perseverance, determination and repetition.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

I've seen this happen...(numbers made up but situation was real)...$25/hr guarantee(before Uber cut) over 8 hr period, earnings covered 5 hrs, but was online for 7.75 hrs....Uber did pay but only 2 hrs.

Well that's not $25/hr because they failed to compensate the driver .75 hrs. There was no stipulation that the guaranteed compensation would only be made in 1 hour increments. It's not a ton of money but if they do that to every driver it adds up quick.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

Why do you guys get all excited over hourly guarantee. they are going to **** you out of it, and it happens every time they do it. you guys never learn.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> Why do you guys get all excited over hourly guarantee. they are going to **** you out of it, and it happens every time they do it. you guys never learn.


Incorrect. I worked once for a "guarantee". I will not do it again. Lesson learned.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't opt in anymore...


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Uber lies a lot. If they were a person, they’d have no friends and be blacklisted from everything. It would then suck super bad to be Uber, but instead it kicks ass and Travis gets to live the life of a Greek god. Sometimes things work out!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Danielle said:


> *Summary: *
> During the Lollapalooza weekend in Chicago (August 1-3), Uber was offering its drivers a guaranteed rate of $50/hour provided that drivers were logged in for at least 8 hours between 8PM-12AM during one of those days. I was logged in from 8PM-12AM on August 1, and from 8PM-12AM on August 3. However, instead of receiving the promised $400 payout, I only received $140.17. Uber has refused to pay me the remaining $259.86, stating at first that I "did not meet the required hours". After repeatedly asking for more specifics, I was told that I was 15 minutes short of the 8-hour minimum. I explained that I was logged in for all eight of those hours, and asked for what specific times their system had me as being logged out. Uber refused to provide this information, stating that this was "confidential".
> 
> *Request: *
> ...


If UBER continues to carry on with this sort of shit, word will get out that they withold drivers pay for no apparent reason or in conflict to their own rules.

I cant understand how a company that has high ambitions do not value trust and honesty at all


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hi @Danielle , welcome to the forum.
I've seen many complaints about Lollapalooza guarantees not being paid by Uber_CHI. And Uber in general is notorious amongst Drivers in finding ways to weasel out of guarantees.

Reddit thread on Lollapalooza guarantees:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2drddz

If you intend to fight it further with Uber_CHI, this is a good thread to emulate:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/fort-worth-30-hr-lies.4595/

This forum is closely monitored by Uber. I will not be surprised that you'll get your guarantees paid now that you've posted in detail over here.
Lemme know if you need help with with getting media coverage...there Is A BIG Story in exposing Uber's Bait and Switch tactics on guarantees.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Partial List of threads in which drivers were blatantly screwed out of guaranteed incentive pay:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/fort-worth-30-hr-lies.4595/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/smoke-coming-from-my-ears.6189/#post-75343

https://uberpeople.net/threads/guarantees.5761/#post-75080

https://uberpeople.net/threads/phoenix-drivers-must-read.6033/page-2

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-dc-doesnt-honour-guarantee-for-recent-two-weeks.3230/#post-73873

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-not-honoring-thier-guarantee-in-miami.5383/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/sf-38-hr-guarantee.5372/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/guarantee-not-paid-im-not-surprised-here-is-one-of-my-emails.6454/

I can keep going with this list of threads from this forum, UberDrivers sub reddit, Drivers FB boards...but you get the picture.

There is a definite problem with Uber faithfully paying out the guaranteed incentives pay. Often the terms of the offer are changed retroactively. Most often Acceptance Rate is used as the disqualifying factor, but there is an inherent problem with how Uber's servers tabulate this metric. Drivers who've accepted 100% of the fares offered get denied with the line "your Acceptance Rate was too low.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/incorrect-completion-factor.1993/#post-18107


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

The more I reading about uber the more I glad I quit!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Halloween weekend I talked to quite a few drivers who were just sitting around becuz they thought that by clocking app time and spreading their pings out over that time was going to be sufficient to qualify. 

Uber will sometimes use the 'must accept 1 ride per hour' or some such to use that to eliminate the guarantees and just not provide any pings. A lot of these drivers were parked for 2 or more hours without a ping while I was being constantly bombarded with pings. I could barely get back to that area and wait just a couple minutes and PING! And we were all in the same place. I didn't (and never) opt in anyway and prefer to just take fares. Funny how that seemed to work out for them. I was getting much better pay for just working. Imagine that? And didn't have to sit there wishing and hoping for guarantees.


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Incorrect. I worked once for a "guarantee". I will not do it again. Lesson learned.


What happened?


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This forum is closely monitored by Uber. I will not be surprised that you'll get your guarantees paid now that you've posted in detail over here.
> Lemme know if you need help with with getting media coverage...there Is A BIG Story in exposing Uber's Bait and Switch tactics on guarantees.


Thanks. Danielle has tweeted a lot on this (check out the @crazychkn25 feed), but Uber has dug in their heels on this one. I also have had issues with them before, and usually when I tweet about it they are suddenly quick to respond and make it right. But they've taken a hard-line stance on this one.

I'm Danielle's friend and also an UberX driver (although I primarily drive for Lyft and I rarely drive for Uber anymore), and I'm helping her out on this. Any assistance you can provide in terms of media coverage would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone sued or went to arbitration over guarantees (or anything else)?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I ignore all guarantees, I don't read texts sent by Uber. I don't look at my rating anymore. I work when I want to work. I make far less money since they dropped their rates even though they said I'd make more. I have come to the understanding that Uber cannot be counted on and therefore, I have come up with other ways to make extra income. In the words of Eric Cartman... Uber can suck my balls.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Danielle said:


> *Summary: *
> During the Lollapalooza weekend in Chicago (August 1-3), Uber was offering its drivers a guaranteed rate of $50/hour provided that drivers were logged in for at least 8 hours between 8PM-12AM during one of those days. I was logged in from 8PM-12AM on August 1, and from 8PM-12AM on August 3. However, instead of receiving the promised $400 payout, I only received $140.17. Uber has refused to pay me the remaining $259.86, stating at first that I "did not meet the required hours". After repeatedly asking for more specifics, I was told that I was 15 minutes short of the 8-hour minimum. I explained that I was logged in for all eight of those hours, and asked for what specific times their system had me as being logged out. Uber refused to provide this information, stating that this was "confidential".
> 
> *Request: *
> ...


It's a shame that you believed something Uber told you. Good luck with your fight. Sometimes it's better to cut your losses and chalk it up to lesson learned. Uber lies all the time. I hope you prevail. Uber counts on most people just giving up and not fighting. I know I would not put in the time and effort that you are investing. Good luck, at least your story and efforts might help other drivers before they get screwed over by Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> Danielle has tweeted a lot on this (check out the @crazychkn25 feed),


I know about @Danielle situation with Lollapalooza guarantees. I've followed her tweets to Uber_CHI and Andrew McDonald. (I'd asked her to post on the forum.)
Drivers not getting paid the Guaranteed Bonuses is a pervasive problem.
I'd been holding my fire till I heard back from you or @Danielle , but I'll now go ahead on getting some media attention to the issue.



Steve--Chicago said:


> Has anyone sued or went to arbitration over guarantees (or anything else)?


To my knowledge, no driver has taken Uber to arbitration over this problem. But a Driver stating that he/she intends to take the dispute to arbitration, might actually result in getting a satisfactory resolution.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/fort-worth-30-hr-lies.4595/


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I noticed a few hiccups in your wording @Danielle . May I suggest you post your correspondence with Uber and any applicable screenshots to prove your case?

And would some of you shut up? Are you just trying to inflate your message count?


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Uber has screwed everyone when it comes to the "guaranteed rate" in South Florida. They changed the rules and control the pings so it is impossible to receive a ping every hour. Plus Uber has decided that only some areas of pickup qualify for that guarantee and thus sending most drivers to the locations. Lets see 100 drivers in a 4 block radius, how many calls should each receive? They made a mess of this and now they are not responding at all to anyone.

I think its time for all drivers in the West Palm Beach, Fort Lauderdale and Miami Area to organize a strike/shut down of the app on a certain day until Uber gets their shit together and pay us as they promised. They shorted me over $700 on Halloween and refuse to tell me why? Lets get the shutdown going soon and make them understand that we ultimately control the service.

If you are interested in being a part of the shutdown ..... email jakemiller98 at yahoo com to be put on the list for information.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jake Miller said:


> I think its time for all drivers in the West Palm Beach, Fort Lauderdale and Miami Area to organize


For this to actually happen, drivers will have put on their thinking caps, put in the time and effort to reach out to other drivers.


Jake Miller said:


> If you are interested in being a part of the shutdown ..... email jakemiller98 at yahoo com to be put on the list for information.


Reaching out to other forum members won't be enough. You have to reach other drivers in your area...99% of Drivers have no idea that this forums existence.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Steve--Chicago said:


> What happened?


Had to jump through hoops and send many many emails to several different people to get paid.

Seriously not worth the hassle or aggravation.


----------



## Steve--Chicago (Jul 31, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Lemme know if you need help with with getting media coverage...there Is A BIG Story in exposing Uber's Bait and Switch tactics on guarantees.


I'm working with Danielle on this issue, and we'd like to work with you on how to best leverage media contacts in garnering interest for this story. Could you DM me on Twitter?

Thanks! 
@watchuber


----------



## rickyland27 (Aug 6, 2014)

I know I am probably going to be called names, but I have not had any issues with getting my guaranteed pay with Uber. I do feel like I have been lucky in getting those guarantees, but every time I opt into one, I've been paid. Dumb luck I guess.










here are my last 3 Guaranteed weekends.


----------



## focusman (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber seems to be shooting their own foot, I really hope they get their act together. Overall they have been good for me. However this is bad business on their part. How do they expect to last if they don't take care of their drivers who is the lifeblood of their business? I would not be surprised if another ride share company take them down eventually that treats their drivers like gold. But I do hope that they change for the better quickly.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sly, can answer your question..


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

Detroit must be in a bubble because I have never had a problem with or heard of anyone having a problem with guarantees being paid. Of course my info and all of the complaining online is anecdotal and there is no way to confirm especially when people tend to have an issue with exaggeration on the internet.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Danielle said:


> *Summary: *
> During the Lollapalooza weekend in Chicago (August 1-3), Uber was offering its drivers a guaranteed rate of $50/hour provided that drivers were logged in for at least 8 hours between 8PM-12AM during one of those days. I was logged in from 8PM-12AM on August 1, and from 8PM-12AM on August 3. However, instead of receiving the promised $400 payout, I only received $140.17. Uber has refused to pay me the remaining $259.86, stating at first that I "did not meet the required hours". After repeatedly asking for more specifics, I was told that I was 15 minutes short of the 8-hour minimum. I explained that I was logged in for all eight of those hours, and asked for what specific times their system had me as being logged out. Uber refused to provide this information, stating that this was "confidential".
> 
> *Request: *
> ...


New UBER Guarantee!

"We ARE a pack of Arseholes"


----------



## William Howell (Oct 17, 2014)

They owe me over $675.00. Spoke with counsel who is looking at broader picture and could be grounds for class action on some of their shady antics. Racketeering comes to mind. Charlotte NC has sex offender driving for Uber. They have been told and do not care.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

rickyland27 said:


> I know I am probably going to be called names, but I have not had any issues with getting my guaranteed pay with Uber. I do feel like I have been lucky in getting those guarantees, but every time I opt into one, I've been paid. Dumb luck I guess.
> 
> View attachment 2307
> 
> ...


If you eventually get around to providing harsher critique, which you will invariably arrive at, it might be GOOD to not put up personal data here or use your email associated with your account with Uber for identification purposes.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Big Machine said:


> Detroit must be in a bubble because I have never had a problem with or heard of anyone having a problem with guarantees being paid. Of course my info and all of the complaining online is anecdotal and there is no way to confirm especially when people tend to have an issue with exaggeration on the internet.


Keep track of everything. I never had a problem until Halloween night's guarentee. They told me they didn't pay out based on each hour being seperate. However they did exactly that for the next night. They have paid that way ever time before as well.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Booyah @Avi Asher-Schapiro there is a big expose' just waiting to be told on:
1) *Guarantees
I've listed many other threads on Uber's Guarantees earlier in this thread*

2) *The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-tyranny-of-ubers-rating-system-an-attempt-at-changing-it.6484/

3) *Cancellation Fees, Referral Bonus Shenanigans | An Attempt To Fix Them*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/canc...onus-shenanigans-an-attempt-to-fix-them.6458/
*
*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Educate me on guaranteed rates *
@thedarkstar Read this thread.


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

William Howell said:


> They owe me over $675.00. Spoke with counsel who is looking at broader picture and could be grounds for class action on some of their shady antics. Racketeering comes to mind. Charlotte NC has sex offender driving for Uber. They have been told and do not care.


Of course they are looking at a class action suit because that will make the lawyers a ton of money, not you. Might want to talk to a different lawyer who can actually help you out.


----------



## nashdriver (Jan 8, 2015)

To the original post, my best guess is over 8 hours of fares. If you add up the time from ending the trip to going online could equal 15 mins. 

Bull crap but Uber math is always in their favor, house wins.


----------



## luckykid (Jan 9, 2015)

I was shorted last week and it took three emails to correct it. I am short again this week over $100 and I've sent three emails with no response. If I am not responded to soon I will start getting more aggressive. 

My guess is that they simply hire kids just out of school to run each city. They get crap pay themselves and get a bonus based on some "efficiency metric". They have little oversight when it comes to drivers complaints since there is no easy way for a driver to go over their head. This allows them to put the screws to the drivers in a effort to increase their own efficiency numbers. They only get in trouble once drivers start getting legal involved. It appears that most drivers, at least in my area don't have a college education and due to the information parity between drivers and uber likely feel like they have no way of fighting back.

What these uber managers might not realize is that what they are doing is likely fraud and that will have major repercussions for uber and their own careers, perhaps even opening themselves to criminal liability depending on the severity. I am not a lawyer but I assume that in the case of fraud the initial agreement we signed limited us to arbitration is null and void.

I will be sending letters soon as a collection of a debt along with interest. Hopefully that will show them I am not one to play with.


----------



## scrumeuber (Jan 17, 2015)

Danielle said:


> *Summary: *
> During the Lollapalooza weekend in Chicago (August 1-3), Uber was offering its drivers a guaranteed rate of $50/hour provided that drivers were logged in for at least 8 hours between 8PM-12AM during one of those days. I was logged in from 8PM-12AM on August 1, and from 8PM-12AM on August 3. However, instead of receiving the promised $400 payout, I only received $140.17. Uber has refused to pay me the remaining $259.86, stating at first that I "did not meet the required hours". After repeatedly asking for more specifics, I was told that I was 15 minutes short of the 8-hour minimum. I explained that I was logged in for all eight of those hours, and asked for what specific times their system had me as being logged out. Uber refused to provide this information, stating that this was "confidential".
> 
> *Request: *
> ...


----------



## scrumeuber (Jan 17, 2015)

If it takes 2 minutes to end trip, rate rider and go back online that would equal 16 minutes for 8 hours. Never mind if the app won't let you rate the rider properly for some reason and if the rider didn't enter their destination and you have to enter it manually that also takes time. I also did not get my guarantee..but I found out you have to go online at the top of the hour for it to be considered an hour..you can't start at 15 after or on the half hour. So I did this the next night and I still did not get my guarantee. There are also other things involved that are almost to complicated for my poor brain to figure out but it is obvious that someone is trying to dupe the drivers.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

scrumeuber said:


> If it takes 2 minutes to end trip, rate rider and go back online that would equal 16 minutes for 8 hours. Never mind if the app won't let you rate the rider properly for some reason and if the rider didn't enter their destination and you have to enter it manually that also takes time. I also did not get my guarantee..but I found out you have to go online at the top of the hour for it to be considered an hour..you can't start at 15 after or on the half hour. So I did this the next night and I still did not get my guarantee. There are also other things involved that are almost to complicated for my poor brain to figure out but it is obvious that someone is trying to dupe the drivers.


Same shit happened to me. I even provided screen shots of my acceptance rate and the guarantees for that weekend. I noticed they would say i was online for 4.53 minutes but on my statement it clearly showed i was online for 6.53 hours that . I am guess they are nudging the numbers to and wait for me not say anything .


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Danielle said:


> *Summary: *
> During the Lollapalooza weekend in Chicago (August 1-3), Uber was offering its drivers a guaranteed rate of $50/hour provided that drivers were logged in for at least 8 hours between 8PM-12AM during one of those days. I was logged in from 8PM-12AM on August 1, and from 8PM-12AM on August 3. However, instead of receiving the promised $400 payout, I only received $140.17. Uber has refused to pay me the remaining $259.86, stating at first that I "did not meet the required hours". After repeatedly asking for more specifics, I was told that I was 15 minutes short of the 8-hour minimum. I explained that I was logged in for all eight of those hours, and asked for what specific times their system had me as being logged out. Uber refused to provide this information, stating that this was "confidential".
> 
> *Request: *
> ...


You don't have to be on full hours. They pay me for partial hours


----------

